
What is the current state of art of opensource, 3D printed ventilators? - sandGorgon
It would be good to track the current state of art of opensource, 3D printed ventilators that people can print and use. In many countries, there is still massive shortage of hospital beds and ventilators - in an emergency, can any of these 3D printed ventilators be used ?
======
RNCTX
3d printing is a poor engineering method for any such solution, and the hype
around it needs to be curtailed further beyond the amount it has withered on
its own.

The word "massive shortage" specifically precludes 3d printing as a solution,
because 3d printing is expensive and slow, and makes inferior products
compared to machined, forged, or molded alternatives.

You cannot 'fix' profit declaring itself more important than human life via
plastic welding machines run by undergrads.

